# Hunting Clubs



## chinquapin (Jan 18, 2008)

Looking for a club in middle Ga or anywhere 2-3hrs from atlanta.  Please anyone 
THanks,
Ben


----------



## meriwether john (Jan 18, 2008)

we are in meriwether. $1000.00 for 3240a.


----------



## strokin99 (Jan 18, 2008)

meriwether john,
This sounds good.  Is there a web site or something where I can get more information.  I realize many people ask the same questions about your club. I'm in Coweta and looking for a new club.


----------



## Tony Garmon (Jan 20, 2008)

See my post about my lease in Taliaferro cty.
Tony 678-386-3820


----------



## bbprld (Feb 20, 2008)

Saw your post looking for hunting club. I have a 350 acre club in Thomasville, Ga. 
loaded with deer, turkeys, ducks, doves, 2 stocked fish ponds, small cabin with electricity,  
3 miles of river frontage Ocholockonee, and I do guided quail hunts.

bbp@ureach.com
850-443-0482


----------



## DEERODGERS (Apr 18, 2008)

We have a family oriented hunting club and we are accepting 3 members this year.  Each membership is for the family.  (children who are under 21 and reside in your home.)  We have 1000 acres located in Georgetown, Quitman County, Ga.  There is a campsite area with water and electricity.  We have a cook shed, full bath, washer, dryer, cleaning room, freezers and much more.  Our fees are 900.00 per year with year round use.  This allows you a camp site, all hunting seasons, and use during off season as well.  We are 3 miles from Lake Walter F. George and the fishing is great.  If you are interested drop me an email and I will get back with you asap.  Dee7966@aol.com   Thanks and I look forward to hearing from  you.


----------



## 98RIDE (Apr 18, 2008)

We have 1200ac in Hancock county. Campground with electricity. $550 yr. State QDM county.
Have a couple of openings left as of today.


----------



## tyler1 (Apr 20, 2008)

pm sent


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 21, 2008)

Ben, you found a club yet? If not, let me know


----------



## jkoch (Apr 21, 2008)

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 3000 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. 

We are located 3 miles east of Florance Marina State Park, in Stewart County

This year one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145"

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking. Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. 
Membership is $1000.00, this includes hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

WE WILL BE SHOWING THE CLUB THIS WEEK-END 4/03/08. call for directions!

Jerry Koch
706-637-5442-home
423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## tommy jacobs (Apr 30, 2008)

I need 2 members,club has 8 now will hunt 10 on 472 acres, deer ,turkey, and a few hogs, washington GA, about 55 miles from Athens, 550-600 dues  TOMMY 770 270 2704


----------



## gdaagent (Apr 30, 2008)

Talbot County club. 685 acres. $430 dues. 22 members. New and bigger food plots. Thinned pines last year.

Don't be discouraged by the number of hunters. They all live up in your neck of the woods and hardly ever come down here to hunt. 10, at the most, at one time.


----------

